
An Exercise in Satisfiability - ronmrdechai
https://github.com/ronmrdechai/dimple/blob/master/README.md
======
ronmrdechai
Author here, this is the first time I've ever written anything for the
internet. I though I'd take the weekend to mess around with SAT solvers and
their implementation and then another weekend to write about it. I don't have
a blog so this is just a (really long) GitHub README.

